# An example of Crow intelligence



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Folks, 

I witnessed the most amazing thing this morning...at least to me I really wish I would have had my camera handy but it's always when you're least expecting things to happen, that something does! I have read about and seen this behaviour in corvids before on TV, but mostly with ravens and when they are in groups. 

Anyway, I watched 1 crow and 1 seagull (ring billed gull) fighting over a discarded hamburger in the back lot at my work. The gull pretty much took over the situation and started to greedily scarf down the hamburger in huge gulps. The crow was left on the sidelines, watching, waiting and trying to sneak in to grab a bite. The gull was not going to allow this crow an opportunity to get his meal and quickly defused any sneak attempts by the crow. The crow stepped back for a minute, seemed to analyze the situation and then he slowly crept up from behind and grabbed a couple of the long flight feathers of the gull. He proceeded to pull the gull by it's feathers a few feet away and in the few moments the gull was distracted, the crow swiftly flew over to the food, grabbed it and took off with the left overs!!!! LOL. It was INCREDIBLE, CRAFTY and so sneaky of this crow. I've never witnessed this type of behaviour from a crow around here in such a situation and with another bird.

Now, as I said, I've read and seen ravens do something similar to this on TV. Usually it's a group of ravens trying to horn in on a wolf kill or another similar situation. One raven will distract the lead dog but pulling on it's tail and while the wolf tries to chase off it's tormentor, the other ravens will rush in and grab what they can from the carcase. But I've NEVER seen a crow, let alone one bird attempt such a tactic!

VERY COOL, I had to share this will the others who have an interest in crows


----------



## amandajay (Apr 10, 2006)

it's really amazing how intelligent crows and ravens are. i wish i could see something like that!  i don't know if it's true, but i heard that people have stumbled on flocks of crows that are gathered in a circle, as if they are holding a meeting or trial, and of course fly away when discovered. they are really remarkable.

thanks for sharing, that was really interesting!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a very clever and crafty corvid! That must have been something to see.

Terry


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Yay!!! the crow won its victory. 

I love crows there just so smart.

Its so cool you got to actualy see this In real life.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT POST, Brad!

That sure was something to see! Doesn't happen that often! I can sure picture that crow making his move!! What a smart bird!

You will just HAVE to your camera around your neck from now on! LOL


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Brad, thanks for sharing such a great observation....hard to believe how smart some of these birds and animals are! We often don't give them enough credit...

Linda


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Great observation, Brad!

Heck, those black beasties are most certainly endowed with some brains 

John


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

crows and ravens are so clever

would they make good pets?

In this video:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=QKGrSwOyT-c&search=crow clever

the crow is dipping the frozen hamburger in water, so it can eat it better, and probably taste well


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How cool.  

I guess hunger brings about some crafty inginuity!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

do they only eat meat? and other birds?

I've seen this video before:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=gj57rI1_JX8&search=crow bird

its very cute how the crow is like a mother to the kitten,


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You wouldn't be pulling our tail feathers, wouldja'?

Pidgey


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

the problem with them as a pet though is they are very noisy, and can wake and disturb you and your neighbours.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I had heard it was illegal to make crows into pets... I had visited a bird store some time ago and there were these two incredilble black birds talking up a storm!!! I was so intrigued and it ended up that they were not for sale, but rescued crows!! They can speak like parrots!!! It was amazing! I did not recognize them as crows since they were in a bird store!!! Very smart!


----------



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

*i have 2 pet crows*

illigal or not, i raised 2 crows 3 months ago and they stick around.
i have them loose 24/7 but whenever i call them they come and land on my arm. THey are really neat and are a great help to keep the hawks away from my rollers.
last week i even took them to camp and we used them as part of the story line. THey had to deliver a message to me which was raped areound the foot and they brought it to me. they are very smart animals and make great companians. AS LONG AS they are given enough room to fly around and be free. anyway ttu all later post ur opinions.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Folks, 

I'm glad you all enjoyed hearing about this, it really was something to see and I'm still thinking about it! I'm always on the look out for crows and I always stop to watch them, have since I was a kid. I'd never seen this type of behaviour before, probably won't again.

Amanda, I think you could be right about the groups of crows holding "conversations". I have a good book on crows and I'll have to dig it up and see if there are any mentions of this, sounds familiar though.

LP, Crows eat a varied diet of seeds, grains, nuts, berries, grubs, bugs, and animal flesh. And of course they are scavengers too and like hamburgers Crows do make loyal & wonderful pets if they are born in captivity or are hand raised from a very young age. They are loud, do require a lot of care and stimuli and shouldn't be kept in cages...they need room to fly, explore and be curious. *I strongly discourage anyone from taking a baby crow from the wild to make a pet from...this is wrong and illegal. Also, it can be too much for a person to handle and then the only one who suffers in the end, is the bird.*

Cricket, I bet you were surprised to hear the crows talk...many people don't realize that they can speak like a parrot There were crows at the local zoo here when I was a kid. I used to visit them nearly every weekend and they both spoke and said some nasty words, lol. They are such interesting and amazing birds though.

Shi, I doubt even if I had had my camera handy, I could have captured this. Crows don't allow you to get too close to them and they are very wary of things "pointed" at them. I watched this from about 40 feet away and it didn't last very long either. Still wish I had my camera there anyway to try!

Pidgey, I outta pluck out every feather left on your head!, lol


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Crows are amazing creatures. I used to work on the top floor of a four-story building, near the Bay, and I had a family of crows who became a wild "tame" flock. First the dad started coming, and I called him Crow Diddly. He was a huge bird, several years old, with great talons and a huge (and I mean HUGE) beak. Definitely not a raven but close in size. He would come to the tree outside my window, then finally to the sloped roof outside my window, and to the windowsill for bits of my lunch. About the time he started sitting in the window every day, he brought his wife around (Sheryl Crow). They would both come several times a day and if they weren't around and I called them, they would show up almost immediately. Crow Diddly even started coming into my office and sitting on the desk to peck papers (which is about what I thought of the attorney's work I was doing lol). After four months it hit spring time and they were gone more, then brought five of their babies to me one day. The next day a sixth, much smaller one was there. Every day they would come and sit on the roof or in the tree and eat what bits I gave them (not much, so they didn't become dependent). I can't imagine what they thought on the weekends when I wasn't there, but every Monday there they were. It would be so funny to see all the crows sitting in the tree, each with a long orange cheeto stuck in their beak I had a seagull as well that would come when the crows weren't there, and she brought her baby when it was older. They both came every day too but never when the crows were there. When I left for a better job it was the only thing I regretted...leaving them! I also had an unreleasable seagull as a pet for awhile, Jonathan Livingston, but that's another story.....


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi MaryJane, 

What a great story about Diddly, Sheryl and gang Sheryl Crow, lol....great name! That is really incredible and a bit unique that you were able to gain the trust of these very wary birds, enough for them to come inside to the office!

Thanks for sharing your story


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

I would like to hear some talking human words! I think they are very beautiful too. I remember a cartoon in the 70's, it was a crow walking slowly on a funny music... I love them since then  

Suz.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

*Pet crow*

I have a pet crow named BoBo. Rescued him from a drain one and a half year ago. Intelligent little fella who loves admiring his own reflection in the mirror. He's like a model in front of the mirror - head feathers all buffed up like a lion's head and turns his face this and that way, as if trying to capture the best view. He's so vain! 

He can say words like "bite bite", "bad bird", "bad boy", "cat cat". his name "BoBo" and have just learnt the little tune "bad bird bite, bad bird bite, bad bird bad bird, bite bite bite!" BTW, he's still hoping to get hold of Beanie's (my pigeon) tail. Not that he has many chances as Beanie's territory is the living room whilst BoBo confine himself to the kitchen only. He's also very much interested in 'tasting' my kitty's tail but so far has not succeeded <Phew>.

After having him around, I get visits from 3 feral crows too. Still wondering if they are his family. Anyway, they have become bold enough to come near our windows and demand for food. We give them meat, kitty kibbles, corn, peas, etc.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I've written often about our family of crows (up to about 7 now with this year's babies) and how much we love them. They are truly amazing birds.

During the winter months when our red shouldered hawk and his wife come to eat in our yard, the crows always try to sneak in and eat from the dish. Of course, they give the big hawks a wide berth but they will also sneak up to the hawk from behind and pull the hawk's tail feathers. It is so funny to see. They'll give a big jerk and then jump straight up into the air (the crow) and by the time the hawk turns around to pounce on him the crow will get at a safe distance.

They will eat most anything. We try to always have soaked dog food available and if we happen to run out will give them bread but only occasionally. They love hamburger and chicken and turkey. Our friends will usually save and freeze the skin and other parts of a turkey for us.

I had heard they could talk but have never heard one. I am also absolutely positive that last year they brought a sick baby to our yard and told him to stay in the yard. We could tell he was not well but was so hard to catch that by the time we did catch him it was too late and he died overnight. This is the little baby I wrote about that actually walked up the steps to our back porch and all but knocked on the door to get some help but we just couldn't catch him in time. Broke our hearts.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Great crow stories, Maggie and Sue. Sue, I thought you had another crow sometime last year as well? Bobo sounds like a real character and boy are they!!!

Maggie, that's just tragic that that crow youngster practically came to your door for help but it was too late for him The youngsters are so very sweet and actually realize very quickly that a human trying to help, means no harm.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Great crow stories, Maggie and Sue. Sue, I thought you had another crow sometime last year as well? Bobo sounds like a real character and boy are they!!!


Ha, that's HIM! Have corrected the typo error in my first message. 

Suzanna


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I Love crows*

I think they are some what human like as far as family structure goes. The brothers and sisters actually will watch over the babies while the parents go out for food.. (baby sitter's) 

I was driving to work early AM the sun was barely up, and there was a low fog on the ground... As I passed a school yard I could not believe what I was seeing, there must of been over 70 crows in a complete formed circle like they were having a meeting of some sort. I also have witnessed them when they are flying back to their sleeping quarters that they will send a member of the family to go back and bring brother, sister etc back home if they are not behind them. 

The only thing that I don't like about them is I have heard that they grab baby song birds and kill them by dropping them over and over until they die. I hope I never see that happen, I would freak out. 

Andi


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

This afternoon I was watering my shrubs in the front yard and I heard this very loud "Caw Caw" sound coming from a large tree across the street. It is a sound we don't hear very often in our neighborhood.

Bev and Alex came outdoors to inquire about the large crows and if I had seen them. About then, two of them, very large and majestic took flight north. 

A sight to appreciate.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

When I was 10, I had a pet crow. He was fun, messy, but an awesome pet.

But about 10 years ago, I did not want them in my yard. My mom always fed them. I asked her not to, because they made a mess in my pond and fountain. One morning I found a piece of steak in my fountain. My mon just kept right on feeding them anyways.

One afternoon we were outside in the yard and a crow landed on the post that I would hang my bird cage with his "caww caww caww". My mom had this little smerk on her face. We had Rabbits with babies grazing in the yard, and my mom said he came to warn the bunnies of danger. I glanced around as my bunnies were all scattering for hiding places, and then I looked up just in time to see a cat jump on the brick wall.

After that I was glad that my mom had fed the crows. Even someone elses picnic floating in my pond didn't bother me.

The crow came and warned my rabbits everyday as many times as he saw the cat drawing near. They have been great "SKY POLICE". They now warn my pigeons when a hawk is near. First the crow cawws, then my dogs run out barking, and then hellerella herself (me) runs outside. It is very noisey around here when a hawk comes into our air space. 

Thank God For The Crows
Feather


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your story Feather. I had read somewhere in here that crows in numbers can scare off hawks. That is nice to know. I hope my crows stay around for along time. I'm going to have to do some research on them.This subject has me wondering now.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

You can buy domesticated crows, like the hooded and pied crow, you know. They're about a thousand dollars, and are basically like parrots. You can also buy domesticated ravens, like the white necked raven.

http://www.shades-of-night.com/aviary/breeders.html

Here are some domestic corvid breeders.

I hope to get my friend a domestic raven or crow some day, because she absolutely loves them! Indeed birds are some of the smartest animals.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

The other night (late afternoon, rather) I was down at the local park and there were what I can only roughly estimate as up to 200 crows, sitting all over the park and grass. Anyone watching must have laughed at me as I followed my first instinct: an "oh, excuse me!" bow and backing away slowly lol. It was a truly awesome scene and I wouldn't have dared disturb it....out of respect for them _and _for their many sharp beaks


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Exactly what I would do. But what beautiful birds, hm? Even with those sharp beaks.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Victor, if you want them to stay around start feeding them. Works every time and they truly warn rabbits and other birds.


----------

